# anyone going to appleby horse fair?



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Anyone off to appleby this year?
It starts tomorrow, and this is the first year in 6 years im not going, 
just wondered who out of you lovely people were off up for a holiday?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:scared: No chance I can't imagine what I'd come back with!!!!! In seriousness I think I'd struggle with the handling of some of the horses but I know alot of people who have bought from there and got fabulous horses.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

My friends gone, only been there 2 days and has already brought 2...not looking forward to being the human Guinea pig when he gets back....


----------

